# meat goats for market



## Matt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

New to raising goats, but not new to handle lots of them. Exactly how profitable are meat goats at auction. Anyone with large heards provide some insight in this area before I go buy 100 head of nannies. Kiko's. Thanks and God bless you all.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

right now the market is really good. 2.00 avg for 50 pounders.....


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't know about Kikos, but the County AG Ext. guy told me the boar-cross that showed up in my yard could fetch $100 to $150 at the stock show.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

2.00 per pound?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

yes, 2 per pound. I've heard it will go up over the next couple months too. guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would say yes, you could make money, but I would suggest doing a little home work before you go with 100. Your wanting to sale at a auction? Find out what the commission to sale is. Where I live, it sucks. One place charges 10% and the other charges 15%, and there is yardage fee on top of that. Another thing is, and this might not be the same for all areas, but if a group of kids came in, and their body was the exact same, a boer with a red head will get better price then anything else, even a black head boer. I in no way understand this, its just what goes on here. 
Another thing is, feed. If the hay prices where you live are the same as here ($17.50) and you dont have alot of land to graze, I dont see how you could make allot of money. Even if the prices for hay are this high for you, see if you can go straight to the grower. We paid $2 a bale for oats, and $6 for alfalfa when we went straight to a grower. We have gone threw that hay now, so right now am paying that $17.50. 
Im just bringing this up because 100 goats is ALLOT of money, and I still think its worth doing and all, but if everything is like it is here, it will take some time to get that money back. I only have 40, and with having land for them to graze 90% of the year, and getting a deal on they hay for the other 10% of the year, I lost money this last year (first year), and figure I have a good chance of breaking even this year.
Just wanted to shine some light on some things so it wouldnt be a shock like it was for me. Best of luck to you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I would say yes, you could make money, but I would suggest doing a little home work before you go with 100. Your wanting to sale at a auction? Find out what the commission to sale is. Where I live, it sucks. One place charges 10% and the other charges 15%, and there is yardage fee on top of that. Another thing is, and this might not be the same for all areas, but if a group of kids came in, and their body was the exact same, a boer with a red head will get better price then anything else, even a black head boer. I in no way understand this, its just what goes on here.
> Another thing is, feed. If the hay prices where you live are the same as here ($17.50) and you dont have alot of land to graze, I dont see how you could make allot of money. Even if the prices for hay are this high for you, see if you can go straight to the grower. We paid $2 a bale for oats, and $6 for alfalfa when we went straight to a grower. We have gone threw that hay now, so right now am paying that $17.50.
> Im just bringing this up because 100 goats is ALLOT of money, and I still think its worth doing and all, but if everything is like it is here, it will take some time to get that money back. I only have 40, and with having land for them to graze 90% of the year, and getting a deal on they hay for the other 10% of the year, I lost money this last year (first year), and figure I have a good chance of breaking even this year.
> Just wanted to shine some light on some things so it wouldnt be a shock like it was for me. Best of luck to you!


I agree... :thumb: 
The market can be good one week and the next... you can take a major loss...it fluctuates so much and you never know... what they are going to sell for...
Boers and boer crosses...are the most popular in meat goats.... 
The commission here ...is unreal and they charge to feed the animals...but that is such bull ******... when we would sell some cattle even years ago...... they were moved right into the Auction sale area and were not fed or kept over night..... Commission is a rip off... 
Go to your Auction to see how things go...

Getting 100 goats and not knowing what to do with them... is a big jump...be aware of diseases... that can devastate you... when they may become ill... or catch very contagious diseases with no cures.... It will be a big loss to you...


----------

